# Comando AT



## rambochembo (May 22, 2007)

Necesito saber como programar mediante AT una alarma con frecuencia de una hora.
gracias


----------



## rambochembo (May 23, 2007)

voy a especificar un poco la cuestión:
1º lo primero que hago es poner en hora el modulo mediante el comando AT+CCLK=”99/11/12,12:24:25+00”
2º Luego fijo la alarma
AT+CALA=”99/11/12,14:24:25+00”,0,6,” Tiempo de medida y enviar el SMS”
esta escrito literalmente, aunque la fecha y las horas son inventadas.
el problema que tengo es que al fijar la hora de alarma me da ERROR y lo he estado dando mil vueltas, pero no lo consigo...
gracias


----------



## rambochembo (May 23, 2007)

el problema ya esta solucionado, ahora lo que pasa es que quiero que cuando salte la alarma, el mensaje que quiero que aparedca sea la hora actual.
gracias


----------



## alepic (Ago 11, 2007)

y no decis con que estas trabajando ni como solucionaste el problema anterior, y debido a eso seguro que nadie te contesta porque no se ubica en la situacion y tampoco aportas dando la solucion de los problemas que preguntas.

pensa en eso.

alepic


----------

